# Congratulations Class of 2003



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I know there's a few of you seniors who visit the site, just wanted to be the first to say congratulations!


----------



## MNhunter (Oct 20, 2002)

Thanks bro!

:beer:


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks. i have a quick question and i know its been talked about on the site before, but if im going to college in moorhead, what kind of license do i need?


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

Should have been class of 2003, but who says 5 years of college isnt good for a person???

Amen to that Freshman year :beer:


----------



## Bartman (Apr 22, 2003)

hey muskat, u been to "the alamo" at SU??? Maybe I have seen you there before, some crazy times goin on in that place. Im goin into my sophomore year, but i know the guys that live in the place, they throw one hell of a party, ive been there to witness it


----------



## muskat (Mar 5, 2002)

I have been to the Alamo one or two times, I know Miles, one of the guys that lives there. They younger years were the best times, now everyone is about going to the bar. Why cant we just sit at home and have a few?? :beer:


----------



## Miller (Mar 2, 2002)

torf said:


> Thanks. i have a quick question and i know its been talked about on the site before, but if im going to college in moorhead, what kind of license do i need?


nonresident license unless you move a couple miles west. :wink:


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

If you are a dependent of your folks and they live in ND you are still a resident of ND.You can get a residents license.


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thanks Hustad, it was one hell of a year!!


----------



## gandergrinder (Mar 10, 2002)

Good job guys on the graduation. Now the real fun will start. Tyler I may need to see that the diploma is in fact signed before I give you the nod.

Bartman,
We have probably met before at the Alamo. Have you ever heard of the PINK HOUSE?


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

HAHA very funny, Dude you comin to my open house??? 2-5 on saturday.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

torf, whatever one you want! You'll be able to purchase both ND and MN resident licenses.

Congrats Guys! I hope you look back at highschool with as many fond memories as I do. Life will never be as simple as it was...although with more responsiblilites come more prievledges...I.E. COLLEGE!


----------



## duxnbux (Feb 25, 2002)

A couple tips for the grads heading to college.
-
1. Take as many evening classes as possible. I took 3 night classes one fall semester. The classes were 3 hours each but they were only once a week. (ie I could go hunting basically 7 days\mornings a week) Nice.....very nice. Keep hunting in mind when scheduling classes!
2. Have a good time.....the college years are great! :beer:


----------

